# 1940? Fleet Wing Controversy



## Wayne Adam (Jun 27, 2013)

*1940 Fleet Wing Ser.No. Date*

Well, a little while back I posted pictures of my pre war CWC Fleet Wing. 
Most of you told be that it is most likely a 1940 or 1941. Now, every pictutre of a '40 or '41
Fleet Wing that I have found shows the bike identical to mine in most respects except that
mine is the only one I have seen with the straight down tube.
Can someone please explain this?. From what I have seen, the straight down tubes ended on most bikes by 1938 or 1939.
Also, as member babyjesus brought to my attention, the very rare CWC Electric Seat Light was a one or two year only factory installed
option. The patent on that seat was applied for in 1940. Mine also has the "Tea Cup" light as opposed to the "ball" style.
The serial number is H60729
 The pictures are posted below, any input would be appreciated................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2013)

End the "contoversy" and post the serial number.
Looks 1940 to me.
Chris


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 27, 2013)

*While we're here...*

This is K 70344  and what looks like a 8 O or C in opposite direction?





Tank has horn button and light switch if this helps?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Cool Bike Anyways!!*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=102331&d=1366061410

That is a Cool Bike Anyways!!

That Seat Mounted Light is Supper Cool!!!!

Enjoy It!


----------



## jpromo (Jun 28, 2013)

To me, K seems like a late code for a '40. I had a confirmed '40 that is a G serial. I don't know, my good man.


----------



## BlueTarp (Jun 28, 2013)

Remember to log out and log in!


----------



## BlueTarp (Jun 28, 2013)

Lraybike said:


> This is K 70344  and what looks like a 8 O or C in opposite direction?
> 
> View attachment 102420
> 
> Tank has horn button and light switch if this helps?




The "K" serial number marks this bike as being produced in 1941, likely during the fall of that year.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 28, 2013)

Indeed;



scrubbinrims said:


> End the "contoversy" and post the serial number.
> Looks 1940 to me.
> Chris




  I shared this with you in your previous post about this bike:



RMS37 said:


> It is probably a 1941 model but several things show it_* is not earlier than 1940*_. The seat light is one (no doubt in my mind original to the bike, but to be fair, it could have been added.) The fork crown mount for the teacup light and the tank are two other features that help date the bike as 1940+. The serial number could be used to pin down the production date a bit further.




  In light of that information, I am not sure “Controversy” was the best choice of words since it discounts my contribution. Post your serial number and I will consider posting more in answer to your questions and about your bike in exchange.


----------



## BULLITT65 (Sep 30, 2020)

IS this bike for sale?


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2020)

7 year old post!! and the guy hasn't been on here in 4 months.


----------



## BULLITT65 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey no harm in trying to reach out to someone. Good deals are where you find them...


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 4, 2020)

If you've never seen something.... Buy it. If you can't buy it..... Take a picture of it.


----------



## BULLITT65 (Oct 4, 2020)

sent you a PM


----------

